# Walmart coffee price increase -- Grrrr (rant)



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have to drink decaf due to a heart condition, and the best I've found in "ordinary" coffee has been Great Value 100% Columbian decaf. For the past couple of years it's been $8 plus change for a 39 oz can. Looked yesterday -- $9.67 for a* 33.x oz can!*, AND it's no longer Columbian. Just says "coffee" on the ingredients list, which means it will be a blend of mainly arabica. I don't like arabica which is why I've purchased Walmart brand for years. I have 3 cans in my preps, so guess I'll use them whilst I look for a replacement. At this point I'm so angry I'm willing to pay more to get another brand.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Check at Kroger if you have one nearby, they have their coffee on sale pretty often and I load up then.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Love Kroger, love their coffee!!! Walmart throws in some low prices, but there sure is enough high prices in there to make up for it!!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

hmm..I think if you check you will find that most Columbian coffee is arabica; this being the specie of coffee plant most grown and considered the best flavored. Robusta is a hardier plant but not so favored for the flavor of it's beans. Columbian coffee is simply coffee grown in Columbia and trademarked by that name. It does have it's own regional identity caused by the soils and climate of the region. Just like chocolate grown in different countries is identifable by distinct flavor variations. Finding the designation of "100% arabica" on a coffee label is supposed to be a testament to the high quality of the product..ie that it is not stretched with the lower quality robusta beans.

Good luck on your search. My taste buds are not so discriminating and I usually buy just their regular coffee as you get more ounces of coffee for less money. I do/did buy Columbian as a treat. This ongoing price increase for fewer ounces has been going on for a long time. I started buying coffee at the "standard" 13 oz can size. Now if you want anything but plain coffee like decaf, french roast,lite,or columbian you will get a can from 11 oz down to 10.5 for more money than the 13oz plain. I also buy the vac packed bricks so I don't pay for the can....


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Easy solution: don't drink coffee.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh, easy for you to say!! You're not addicted!! )
I tried to quit a while ago and actually had withdrawal symptoms!! Headache was terrible and I was so irritable DH made me a pot and insisted I drink some!! tee hee
But I guess I'm not that particular on brand. I just buy the cheapest or my favorite if it's on sale. 
I heard you can roast dandelion roots and it makes an OK substitute for coffee. Haven't tried it but might when spring comes. Mostly out of curriosity, but so I know if SHTF what the alternative might be. May make me stock up even MORE!


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

My mother's folks did the dandelion root/chicory roasting during the Depression, as a coffee replacement, AverageJo! Got so they preferred chicory to real coffee!!!! ldc


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I like coffee but can go days without any. Hubby really needs it to function before 10 a.m. So, I've got 2-3 years worth of coffee beans stocked up just for him. I have a bunch of Starbuck's French Roasted beans from Costco - his favorite type. And I've got some green beans vacuum sealed for longer term storage.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

mnn2501 said:


> Easy solution: don't drink coffee.


GASP! Unthinkable! It is one of the more benign addictions but it sure is an addiction.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

If you have to pay for it in dollars it is going to go up. Some things more than others. Coffee has always been subject to large price swings depending on how well or poorly a crop comes in around the coffee producing parts of the world. If you laid in a good store before the price spiked you may get by on your storage until the price comes down again. Or learn to do without if it never does.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I really enjoy good coffee......So, as Alan said......I have a good store of it. I only buy it on sale.....but, I try to stock up when the price is best.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

AverageJo said:


> Oh, easy for you to say!! You're not addicted!! )
> I tried to quit a while ago and actually had withdrawal symptoms!! Headache was terrible and I was so irritable DH made me a pot and insisted I drink some!! tee hee


Headaches from caffeine withdrawal go away after a couple days and people that can't function without their caffeine probably are not getting enough sleep in the first place. It takes a bit but your body does get back to its natural rhythm after you give up caffeine, whether coffee or soda is your caffeine addiction.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

cc said:


> Check at Kroger if you have one nearby, they have their coffee on sale pretty often and I load up then.


I really like Krogers and do most of my shopping there, but I have never seen the decaf on sale. 



bee said:


> hmm..I think if you check you will find that most Columbian coffee is arabica; this being the specie of coffee plant most grown and considered the best flavored. ....


I didn't know that, but do know that Columbian coffee tastes better than cans marked arabica. Or at least they do to me. 



AverageJo said:


> Oh, easy for you to say!! You're not addicted!! )
> I tried to quit a while ago and actually had withdrawal symptoms!!


If you had withdrawal symptoms from decaf, you either drink 20+ cups a day or is was psychological. And to those who say don't drink coffee, I enjoy the taste more than any other hot beverage. 



A.T. Hagan said:


> If you have to pay for it in dollars it is going to go up.... If you laid in a good store before the price spiked you may get by on your storage until the price comes down again. Or learn to do without if it never does.


I have some stored, but only about 3-4 months worth. But even if Good Value brand comes down, I won't buy it out of principal.

Actually I found a good sale at Puritan Pride. Their Breakfast Blend, which is four different coffees--Columbian, Ethiopian, Mexican, and Costa Rica-- runs five 12oz bags for $24.95 with free shipping. A bit more than Walmart's but livable. Just hope it tastes as good. Good tasting decaf is hard to find except in the more costly brands.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I tried to come off of coffee once.... The headaches were unbelieveable and so was the hand tremors. I usually only have 1cup a day......


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

Well, I really like the flavor of Chase & Sanborn and Maxwell House. But they set off my gall bladder. So I never buy them. Rye bread bothers me too, a well as rye whiskey.I can't have them either, although I love them both.
I always buy Folgers coffee. It's my other favorite. I like several of their Roasts.
I never liked Walmart coffee. Seems like a lot of us coffee drinkers are just a little bit picky, hunnh.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Believe I read where there were problems with the coffee bean harvest a few months ago... and that prices had nowhere to go but up, coupled with the more and more worthless dollar...


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Caffeine withdrawal headaches are REAL, Belfrybat. If you are drinking decaf, you won't notice it, because it is the caffeine that causes it, not the coffee itself (although there is a wee tiny bit of caffeine in de-caf, too). I try to limit the amount of coffee I drink daily to make my supply stretch and to make coming off it easier. Even so, if I go several days with NO caffeine from any source, I will get at least a mild headache. A half cup of coffee at that point will make it go away.

Seeing that there was a poor harvest this year makes me even happier that I stocked up last year - Folgers Regular in the standard size can was on a super deal at Winco - something like 4.99 a can IIRC. I have several years' supply of coffee on hand now. It is my favorite coffee - I guess I'm not a very sophisticated coffee drinker.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Caffeine withdrawal headaches are REAL, Belfrybat. If you are drinking decaf, you won't notice it, because it is the caffeine that causes it, not the coffee itself (although there is a wee tiny bit of caffeine in de-caf, too).


I think you misunderstood me. I never said caffeine withdrawals are not real. What I said is if someone drinking DECAF was having withdrawal symptoms then they were either drinking 20 cups a day or it was psychological. Decaf is 98-99% caffeine free, so it would take a huge number of cups to get enough caffeine to create withdrawal. I limit myself to 6 cups a day for the very reason that decaf has a little caffeine in it, and I've discovered after 6 cups I play russian roulette with my heart. 




> Seeing that there was a poor harvest this year makes me even happier that I stocked up last year - Folgers Regular in the standard size can was on a super deal at Winco - something like 4.99 a can IIRC. I have several years' supply of coffee on hand now. It is my favorite coffee - I guess I'm not a very sophisticated coffee drinker.


I just found out about the poor harvest over at Frugals, which is the reason I stocked up on the decaf at sale on Puritan Pride. Don't want to go without my java even if it's not the "real stuff".


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I get the new, smaller ( 23 oz) metal can of Chase and Sanborn at Sav-a-lot for $3. 50 a can. I've been buying it for about three yrs. there. We only drink one cup a day, and it's my DH and I's morning tradition (whiney, I know) We could do w/o...but boyoboy would we miss that one! I perc my coffee in an old camp alum. percolator on my stovetop. The Chase and Sanborn coffee is absolutely roasty- almost smokey- so good! I've been known to buy 6 cans at a time, and I use the metal cans minus the wrap around label for all kinds of things. 
-scrt crk


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

At the salvage grocery stores around here, a bag of vacuum sealed starbucks beans are $4.00 a pound.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

secretcreek said:


> I get the new, smaller ( 23 oz) metal can of Chase and Sanborn at Sav-a-lot for $3. 50 a can. I've been buying it for about three yrs. there. -scrt crk


Is that for decaf? If so, I'll drive to Abilene to get some (70 miles round trip). That's the closest Save-a-lot to me. Used to have one closer but they closed down -- sure do miss them.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

lorian said:


> At the salvage grocery stores around here, a bag of vacuum sealed starbucks beans are $4.00 a pound.


Wish we had a salvage store around here. Big Lots usually has great prices on coffee but rarely decaf. A couple of years ago they had Yuban decaf on a super closeout and I purchased all they had. Haven't seen anything like it since.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Belfrybat said:


> I think you misunderstood me. I never said caffeine withdrawals are not real. What I said is if someone drinking DECAF was having withdrawal symptoms then they were either drinking 20 cups a day or it was psychological. Decaf is 98-99% caffeine free, so it would take a huge number of cups to get enough caffeine to create withdrawal. I limit myself to 6 cups a day for the very reason that decaf has a little caffeine in it, and I've discovered after 6 cups I play russian roulette with my heart.


Oops, you're totally right - I misread your post. I missed the DECAF part totally. My apologies.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

It is not just coffee. 

Inflation is the little TAX that gets to all of us. A few cents here and a nickel or a dime there. This tax even hits the food stamp users, none escape. Batten down and buckle up, it will get worse a bit later.:awh:


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Just wait, there are additional coffee price increases in your future. There have been problems with production so prices are up. Wholesale prices have gone up about 50% while retail prices have only gone up 20%.

Figure high prices for about 18 months or so at least.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

secretcreek said:


> I get the new, smaller ( 23 oz) metal can of Chase and Sanborn at Sav-a-lot for $3. 50 a can.


Wow, that's a really good price just being a regular price. 

Fortunately I pay no more than that, usually less than that, on Folger's and Maxwell House, just by combining the sales with coupons. Several times a year I run onto a great sale and use every coupon I've got buying it up. I guess I have a 2 or 3 year supply.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Oops, you're totally right - I misread your post. I missed the DECAF part totally. My apologies.


No problem -- I should have capitalized decaf to make it plainer.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

ladycat said:


> Wow, that's a really good price just being a regular price.
> 
> Fortunately I pay no more than that, usually less than that, on Folger's and Maxwell House, just by combining the sales with coupons. Several times a year I run onto a great sale and use every coupon I've got buying it up. I guess I have a 2 or 3 year supply.


That's what we do... I miscalculated this year though. My daughter has become a serious coffee fiend and she has learned that Starbucks is out of her budget. As a result, she has been hitting the stash that I put up for hubby. A couple of weeks ago, our local Wegman's stores had Maxwell House on sale for $1.99 a can(11-12 oz. depending on type). I bought a lot of it. I didn't even have any coupons! I just knew that all of the other coffee prices had shot so far up that it would be priced out of our reach. The following week, the sale ended and the same size can of coffee went up to $3.99. I am so glad that I stocked up!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

FYI, I posted on Facebook how to get cheap coffee this week, look at the post below my status: http://www.facebook.com/ladycat00


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

:bouncy:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

So, those of you that drink just one or two cups a day, how do you brew it? I ask as I'm the only coffee drinker in the house so it is a big waste to "make a pot". I resort to instant coffee as it's one cup at a time. Obviously I'm not a "coffee snob", LOL, as I don't mind the instant.....but it costs so much.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I make one cup at a time. I use a stainless steel strainer(goes in sink drain) from dime..err DOLLAR store. Put it directly on the mug, use paper coffee filter(smallest size), fill with grounds and pour hot water thru..I nuke my water for speed but heating it on the stove is ok too.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

Ohio dreamer said:


> So, those of you that drink just one or two cups a day, how do you brew it? I ask as I'm the only coffee drinker in the house so it is a big waste to "make a pot". I resort to instant coffee as it's one cup at a time. Obviously I'm not a "coffee snob", LOL, as I don't mind the instant.....but it costs so much.


I use a 4c coffee pot. It makes about 2 large mugs of coffee.


----------



## rj_in_MA (Apr 27, 2004)

Ohio dreamer said:


> So, those of you that drink just one or two cups a day, how do you brew it? I ask as I'm the only coffee drinker in the house so it is a big waste to "make a pot". I resort to instant coffee as it's one cup at a time. Obviously I'm not a "coffee snob", LOL, as I don't mind the instant.....but it costs so much.


Small French press. Fills a mug perfectly.

-rj


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

When we are using only a cup or so, we use a french coffee press, it makes the best coffee.
I have heard of people that make a pot at a time and just store it in the fridge and heat it a cup at a time.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Many years ago I found a cone that fits on top of a mug -- actually the set came with a mug. It uses a #2 cone filter. I take it with me when I travel if I think the folks I'm staying with are coffee challenged. My regular pot is also a "manual" cone filter with a thermos bottom. Makes the best coffee a person could have -- yes, even better than French press. I like the idea of a sink strainer as well in a pinch -- good thinking. I use one to strain my kefir and hadn't thought about using it for coffee.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

Kmac15 said:


> I have heard of people that make a pot at a time and just store it in the fridge and heat it a cup at a time.


That's what I do.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm gonna go make a pot of coffee.

Have you all noticed the price of a cup of coffee when eating out...YIKES!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Does anyone know the storage expectancy of ground coffee? of roasted beans? of green coffee beans?

Mod: I just took another look at the title of this thread. If this is a hijack, please move or delete it and I will repost. thanks


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Boy you all have pretty cheap coffee prices! Up here, my favorite brand is Yuban. Lately its been on promo for around $7 a can, and I have a half dozen of those tucked away.

The spouse, however, basically likes espresso. Lord help me, he uses a LOT of beans to make one pot! I can't even drink it, lol, not without watering it down. For his sake, I keep beans on hand, I think I have about 18 pounds or so. He goes through darn near a pound a week too. If I have space, I put them in the freezer even though they are vacuum seal bags. 

I really should buy green coffee beans, but the price is horrific and then there is all the roasting stuff I would need to have.....just can't justify the dollars. 

Most coffee not on sale (the major brands) are pushing $11 to $14 a large can, which as we all know, are mostly less then two pounds, already ground. Its cheaper to buy the beans but people have not figured that out yet. My bean coffee runs about $10 for two pounds.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

mnn2501 said:


> Easy solution: don't drink coffee.


I agree with this.

If you want something hot to drink, hot water w/ honey and a dash of salt. Otherwise drink 2-3 qts plain [filtered] water each day. It is the best for you.

No soda either.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Well, I don't smoke and I don't drink..my vices are few. That said, as long as I can get it I WILL have my one-cuppa a day. Besides I like listening to the radio and hearing all the "health updates" on why/whynot that coffe is good/bad for you. I think currently it is "good" but tune in tomorrow! LOL!! I know I need more water..working on that one.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If I drank it, I'd have several years worth on hand... might not be as tasty as fresh, but it'd get er done.

I do do tea, and keep at this moment a 2 year supply on hand of my favorite brew... at current consumption rates. If the flag falls, I could stretch this into 4 or 6 years... granted, after two years it'd be a little ugghhhyyy, but reckon my taste buds would have time to adjust. If I lasted that long... it's hubris to think whatever disaster took down society wouldn't take me along with it. (peaceful disintegration, I'm good... natural disasters, its' pot luck who goes down).


----------



## rowan57 (Sep 30, 2009)

Belfrybat said:


> Many years ago I found a cone that fits on top of a mug -- actually the set came with a mug. It uses a #2 cone filter. I take it with me when I travel if I think the folks I'm staying with are coffee challenged. My regular pot is also a "manual" cone filter with a thermos bottom. Makes the best coffee a person could have -- yes, even better than French press. I like the idea of a sink strainer as well in a pinch -- good thinking. I use one to strain my kefir and hadn't thought about using it for coffee.


Like this one? http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Ceramic-Filter-Cone.html Sorry its a UK site where I get my coffee from.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

ldc said:


> My mother's folks did the dandelion root/chicory roasting during the Depression, as a coffee replacement, AverageJo! Got so they preferred chicory to real coffee!!!! ldc


Cafe Dumonde in NOLA has a great coffee/chicory blend they sell in cans around the country. I saw it somewhere here recently but I don't recall where and that makes me VERY sad, lol. Love that stuff!


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

Don't complain about the price. Coffee grown in Goleta, CA (yes, mainland US) sells for $6 per 3 oz. It's a new venture, but I find it interesting, because local is so important.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

rowan57 said:


> Like this one? http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Ceramic-Filter-Cone.html Sorry its a UK site where I get my coffee from.


Yes -- just like that, but mine is plastic.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

ldc said:


> My mother's folks did the dandelion root/chicory roasting during the Depression, as a coffee replacement, AverageJo! Got so they preferred chicory to real coffee!!!! ldc


We go through chicory on a regular basis - has a flavor that reminds me a little of a mocha-something . . . . .


----------



## Sweetsong (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. Forgot to add coffee to the "stash."


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

We have used Cock Full of Nuts coffee for a long time. We both agreed we liked it so that is what we buy.

Just about 6 or 8 weeks ago I think I was paying $8.49 for a 48 ounce can at BJ's Warehouse. Then it went to $8.99. Yesterday I went to Costco with my son and two grandchildren. The Costco price for the same coffee and the same size was $9.99. 

I didn't have time to look around at other items I know the prices of to compare costs. I have noticed grain products, such as Pilaf and Rice-a-Roni, are not going on sale. The exception was the Can Can sale at Shop-Rite here in NJ. I took advantage of that sale.

Anyone see the same type of prices raises at their local markets?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

NJ Rich said:


> Anyone see the same type of prices raises at their local markets?


Yes!!


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

We have a one cup coffee maker. Since we started using it we do not waste coffee any more, we used to dump partial pots every day because my wife will not drink it if it is more than an hour old. I figure with what we save in coffee the machine will pay for it self in a couple years, at least I hope it will.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

A.T. Hagan said:


> If you have to pay for it in dollars it is going to go up. Some things more than others. Coffee has always been subject to large price swings depending on how well or poorly a crop comes in around the coffee producing parts of the world. If you laid in a good store before the price spiked you may get by on your storage until the price comes down again. Or learn to do without if it never does.


I'm slowly starting to wean myself off of it. Tobacco as well. They recently started taxing pipe tobacco at the same rate as cigarettes and it's rubbed me the wrong way. 

At various times the government has proposed additional "luxury food" taxes to make up for sagging revenue. Those luxury food items are stuff like coffee, chocolate, sugar, processed food, etc. I don't believe that these proposals will ever stop until one of them finally sticks, and with a bankrupt failing government they become more likely to stick with each session of Congress.

So I'm trying to peel back from some of these items, which probably aren't good for me in the amounts I eat anyway. Those of you who have met me realize that there's seldom a moment outdoors when I don't have my pipe in my mouth. I've now cut down to a bowl in the morning and a bowl in the evening. When I regret all the missing ones in between it helps to think of myself as depriving the government of some of their stolen loot.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Try growing chicory roots. Roast them and mix them 1/2 and 1/2 with your regular coffee. They do this a lot in France.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

I have no vices.
That's why I am so good at pointing out other peoples.

Oh wait......

[grin]



<grin>

Seriously though, drinking water [without chlorine/flouride] is the best for you.

And all foods are acquired tastes, it just depends on what you grew up eating/drinking.</grin>


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Not a coffee drinker, but I know that Costco used to sell a big can of Kirkland brand Columbia coffee. It would be worth taking a look to see if they still do.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I saw on etsy someone sewing up the cone filters from muslin and selling one for 5$ (eek!) I'm going to make some up to sell at the farmers market, except I think I'll charge $2 (ha!) you're supposed to just rinse them out and prop them open to air dry. Of course you could throw them in the washer from time to time.

I drink a lot of stuff. I also really like chai(tea with lots of spices and milk). I grow my own mint.


----------

